# is it normal to have a period when taking nasal spray????



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

hi ladies thank you inadvance for any replies 

im taking - doing nasal spray and i thought it was to put my body in shut down? my clinic has closed and the internet comes up with loads of answers.....hense asking you lot.....ive got my period today on time as normal....sould i be having one tho as i said though spray was to shut down/menapouse?
xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

This is supposed to happen, did the clinic not tell you that?  If not then that is quite bad of them, as it is important that you bleed.

Yes the spray shuts down your system and basically clears everything out.  I had to phone my clinic when I started bleeding and then they scanned me to check my womb lining was right and then started the stimming drugs.

Good luck.
x


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks stacey they said i may bleed a little so i really didnt expect a full blown period!! i dont have to phone them to let them know either! just got scan booked for the 15th god am so confussed


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

Yip ur meant to bleed as normal before u go any further but don't worry I didn't have to ring clinic either,I just had to continue with spray then start injections!!

Good luck 

Jenna xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

ottercops, I always have a normal af at the usual time during dregging and sometimes even have another slight bleed, with my fist tx af arrived on the 2nd week of dregging then kept spotting until i started stimming, this is all normal


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks ladies.....just when you read lots of stories you start getting confussed can i just ask i have my egg transfer 1st aug but m period due the 3rd will i still have one??x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Ur period is usually due in the 2ww and it shouldn't come if all goes to plan though if u do start bleedin or spottin a bit don't panic cos it happens,just try and stay positive

Jenna xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Ottercops, once you start stimming that's your cycle being restarted so day 1 of you cycle is day 1 of stimming, ec ususally done on day 14 of cycle followed by et a few days after


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

mmm thanks dippy n you other wonderful ladies thats just put my mine at rest and answered my other questions sometimes i feel a little dumb ....as i was thinking today im lucky and wont have 2ww as egg implant on 1st aug and my period due 3rd but now i understand my period dates will change....i thought the way the clinic had told me and wrote everything down was idiot proof ....haha nope xx


----------

